# Getting error message with GPUz in startup



## douglatins (Aug 28, 2010)

I get a message saying failed to create tray icon i GPUz most of the times i boot, also, people would appreciate a installer that can make it run at startup


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I get a message saying failed to create tray icon i GPUz most of the times i boot, also, people would appreciate a installer that can make it run at startup


is this a question or a statement lol?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 29, 2010)

do you use the latest version ?

it has an entry in the system menu to load it on startup, and i think i also worked on the tray icon problem


----------

